# Desperately urgent help needed



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm desperate here, does anyone have any space at all, even if its just a shed for the weekend for a mum and four kittens living on the street? The lady is leaving at 7 and one kitten needs vet attention.

Even if someone could lend me a pen for the weekend that I could put in my bedroom it would be immense

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Omg hun hope someone can help xx


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Nooo! I am going away until Sunday - Just booked mine into the cattery this morn or they could have gone in my gym/garage. I'm going away in the opposite direction to you aswell  
Any other weekend wouldn't have been an issue. Hope someone can help xx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Still no joy, I just can't squeeze them in anywhere and the lady says her garden in unaccessible, I just don't know what to do, I can't relax thinking of them, I could just cry!:frown:


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh hun wish I could help xx


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> Still no joy, I just can't squeeze them in anywhere and the lady says her garden in unaccessible, I just don't know what to do, I can't relax thinking of them, I could just cry!:frown:


We can't even get them in a cattery as they won't be vacc'd else I'd help you pay.... 
Have you tried posting in General and Cat Chat - some people won't come in here if they aren't actively seeking a cat/helping other cats. Maybe someone could lend you a crate xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lauren, my bedroom is empty i can have them for you. xxx could meet you in oxford, botley road in pets4homes carpark xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a brand new XL crate, but I'm down in Surrey unable to drive 

Hope you can find someone to help!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

brilliant news. i was just trying to convince my OH to let them come here for the weekend but you saved the day for lauren CC. your a star


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I just posted this all over PF's lol 

At least it's sorted x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

fierceabby said:


> I just posted this all over PF's lol
> 
> At least it's sorted x


Great idea tho as I came and read to see if I could help (I'm not usually on this board).

I was going to offer my garage as a last resort but I'm too far away  So glad something's been sorted


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If anybody can get hold of Lauren, i will pay her petrol, have to go off line now but CG has my number, im available all night to collect. xxx
Will be back in an hour, can also get to an emergency vet tonight if needed. x


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> If anybody can get hold of Lauren, i will pay her petrol, have to go off line now but CG has my number, im available all night to collect. xxx
> Will be back in an hour, can also get to an emergency vet tonight if needed. x


You are quite simply THE BEST! xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> If anybody can get hold of Lauren, i will pay her petrol, have to go off line now but CG has my number, im available all night to collect. xxx
> Will be back in an hour, can also get to an emergency vet tonight if needed. x


i have lauren's phone number. do you want me to text it to you CC


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes please CG. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> If anybody can get hold of Lauren, i will pay her petrol, have to go off line now but CG has my number, im available all night to collect. xxx
> Will be back in an hour, can also get to an emergency vet tonight if needed. x


i've just rung lauren for you, but it rang out and went to answer machine so i've sent her a text message. i'll call you if i get a reply


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> yes please CG. xx


sent it to you xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, tried to call Lauren but no reply.
Hope all is sorted but im back now.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, tried to call Lauren but no reply.
> Hope all is sorted but im back now.


i've heard nothing back from her either. maybe she is collecting the cat and kittens as we speak


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope they are all safe, im not doing anything tonight anyway so available if needed.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi guys thanks so so much for all your help, I have just been to see the lady and she has cancelled her weekend away to buy us more time bless her as we waited but the mum or kittens werent around, but I've left her a carrier and said that next time she is able to get to the kitten with the bad leg she will pop him in and call me (if I haven't already got them here with me)

You are all so so kind thank you all so so much, the lady has said that if she does have to go away at all over the weekend then she will let me know and leave me access to the cats xxxx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

They have all been caught and the baby is on the way to the vets, the lady has also had a call returned from someone who is going to look after them for her 
Thank you all so so much I really wouldn't know what to do without you guys xxxxxxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

What a fantastic result .... Hope they are going to be all ok xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats great news, hope the kittens leg will be ok. xxx


----------

